# Einen Teich mit Naturagart bauen ?



## stefan71 (28. Apr. 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe mich hier angemeldet weil ich das Forum hier total interessant finde.
Vielleicht hat ja von Euch jemand Erfahrungen mit Naturagart gemacht.
Ich möchte mir einen Teich bauen von ca. 35 bis 40m² Oberfläche und dazu einen Filtergraben zum Erhalt der Wasserqualität.
Ich bin da auf Naturagart gebracht worden und habe mich dort ausführlich informiert. Das klingt natürlich alles super was die so anbieten.
Eine Planung grob habe ich auch schon von denen bekommen, nachdem ich dort
eine Grundstückskizze eingereicht habe.
Daraufhin habe ich dann einen Kostenvoranschlag angefordert und auch bekommen (nur Marterial-Arbeiten erledige ich selber).
Als Limit hatte ich so an 1500 Euro Gedacht, bloß der Voranschlag lag schon mal bei 2225 Euro ohne Bepflanzung und Teichpflanzen.
Meine Frage ist jetzt ob das so viel Geld auch Wert ist,oder bezahlt man da auch für den Namen mit.
Ich will das Natürlich alles auch hübsch anlegen ist klar aber mit soviel für Material hatte ich nicht gerechnet.
Kann man das auch günstiger realisieren in annehmbarer Qualität?
Für ein paar Erfahrungen wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar.
Mfg Stefan:crazy


----------



## vision noisia (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Einen Teich mit Naturagart bauen ?*

Hallo und:willkommen,
also ich habe meinen Teich auch mit Naturagart gebaut ,allerdings etwas kleiner. Bin total zufrieden damit in sachen Qualität und auch Leistung.
Was ich auch echt gut fand sind die Bauanleitungen denn gerade als Teichneuling sind die sehr viel wert.Ich habs nie bereut oder mir gedacht da hättest du aber noch sparen können.Einzigsten Fehler den ich gemacht habe war das ich die Verbundmatte nicht direkt für den ganzen Teich geholt habe und nachdem das Wasser dann immer klarer wurde ich mich selbst an der grünen Folie gestört habe. Habe dann den Teich nochmal leerräumen müssen und jetzt sehe ich keinen cm2 Folie mehr und musste trotzdem keine Steine reinkippen um die Folie zu verstecken. Ich finde Folie ist das schlimmste was man in einem Teich sehen kann und Steine kommen direkt dahinter.Jetzt habe ich einen schönen Sand-Lehm Gemischboden der wie ich finde sehr natürlich aussieht.Ob es dir bei  deiner Entscheidung hilft weiss ich nicht aber ich würde es jederzeit wieder so machen ( nur dann direkt Größer). Gruß Tom


----------



## Eugen (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Einen Teich mit Naturagart bauen ?*

Hi Stefan

:willkommen

60.- €/m² ist schon viel. Was ist da denn alles mit dabei.
Folie,Vlies und Pflanzen kosten sicher nicht soviel.

Allerdings ist diese Firma schon sehr zu empfehlen.
Ihr Service (Planung,Beratung uam) ist 
und ihre Ware ist super, aber nicht "billig"

Ich werde im Sommer einen neuen Teich bauen (ca. 20-25 m²) und da ist Naturagart in der engen Wahl.


----------



## stefan71 (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Einen Teich mit Naturagart bauen ?*

Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten.
Inklusive in dem Angebot sind:
90m² Folie 1mm grün
90m² Vlies 900
Ufermatten 65 breit 28m
eine Pumpe NG 7500
Druckleitung 2" 4 Meter lang 
Saugsammler ZST S62/3
eine Dammdurchführung 4"
2 Saugfilter 3 Stück
4 Niro Schellen
10 Meter Saugleitung 3"
eine Pumpenschachtverbindung 2"
und ein Filter Anschluss

Das ist alles.

Klingt auch schon nicht so schlecht, nur halt etwas zu teuer für mich.
Bei 2000Euro ist bei mir echt Schluss habe ich beschlossen.
Für den Filter graben von 6m kosten die Pflanzen dann nochmal 150Euro.
Habe mir gedacht das ich den Vlies Anteil (481 Euro) minimiere und das somit etwas runterschrumpfe vom Preis.5,35 Euro für 1 m² ist eindeutig zuviel.
Bei mir sind weder Bäume noch Steine im Boden.
Da muss es doch auch was gutes für einen ordentlichen Preis geben oder?
Hat da jemand ne Empfehlung?
Wichtig ist wohl die Gramm-Zahl glaube ich.
Danke erstmal.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Einen Teich mit Naturagart bauen ?*

Hallo,
ich hab da mal eine ganz entscheidende Frage:
Fischteich, Koiteich oder ein reiner Naturteich ?

Ich hab immer das Gefühl das,dass NG völlig egal ist


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Einen Teich mit Naturagart bauen ?*

Natürlich bezahlt man bei einer Fachfirma auch immer die Beratung und die Planung und die Erfahrung mit. 
Ob Du darauf verzichten kannst, kannst letztendlich nur Du entscheiden. 
Viele Sachen kann man sicher selber günstiger bauen. Aber ob man dadurch immer spart steht auf einem anderen Blatt (z.B. Fehlkäufe).
Letztendlich ist Dir nicht damit gedient einige hundert Euro zu sparen, wenn dann das Gesamtergebnis nicht stimmt. 
Deine planerischen und handwerklichen Fähigkeiten kann aber keiner so gut einschätzen, wie Du selber. 
Die Sachen von NG sind allesamt gut und bewährt... wenn man Ahnung hat, dann kann man ähnlich gute Sachen anderswo vielleicht günstiger kaufen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## stefan71 (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Einen Teich mit Naturagart bauen ?*

Hallo nochmal.
Ich wollte da schon Fische drin haben.
Allerdings keine Karpfen, Schleien usw.
Als Plan hatte ich mir vorgenommen ein paar kleine Teichforellen einzusetzen, wenn der Teich sich "eingelebt" hat. 
Karpfen und dergleichen wühlen zuviel im Boden.
Ich hatte schon einen Teich wo Karpfen drin waren.
Dieser Teich hat nach 20 Jahren aber ausgedient ( Folie ), und entspricht auch absolut nicht meinen Vorstellungen von Natur.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Josch (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einen Teich mit Naturagart bauen ?*

Hallo an alle,
auch ich bin neu hier im Forum und freue mich es gefunden zu haben.
Wir haben zur Zeit auch einen kleinen Tümpel mit vielen Baufehlern, den wir zu einem Teich umgestalten wollen.
Nun suche ich natürlich nach allen möglichen Informationen und bin auch bei Naturagart gelandet. Vor einer Woche habe ich den Grundstückplan zu ihnen geschickt und bin schon sehr gespannt, welche Vorschläge ich bekomme.
Wie lange hat es bei Dir gedauert, bis Du etwas zurückbekommen hast? Und machen die gleich einen Kostenvoranschlag?
Gruß Hanni


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einen Teich mit Naturagart bauen ?*

Hallo Stefan,...

vergiss es, großartig sparen zu wollen,..   was sein muss, muss sein,..

Die Teile sind soweit auch alle o.k. ...
was du dir sparen kannst, ist vielleicht noch die Saugleitung,..
Ich habe zwar auch die NG Schläuche gekauft, am Ende aber doch lieber mit grauen 70er Rohren verlegt,..

Der Schlauch (hinter) der Pumpe sollte aber auf jedenfall von NG sein,.. top Qualität.

Bei einem großem Teich, sollte man falschen "Geiz" vergessen,... oder ansonsten noch ein paar Monate sparen,..

PS: ich denke zudem auch noch,.. dass deine Minimalkosten für die Pflanzen nachher eher noch teurer sind... nix für ungut

mfG. Micha


----------



## Berndt (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einen Teich mit Naturagart bauen ?*



stefan71 schrieb:


> Als Plan hatte ich mir vorgenommen ein paar kleine Teichforellen einzusetzen,



Hallo, Stefan!

Für einen 40 m² Teich ohne ständige Frischwasserzufuhr sind Forellen wohl die denkbar ungeeignetste Fischart.

Aber vielleicht verstehe ich dich nicht richtig und Bitterlinge oder __ Moderlieschen werden umgangssprachlich als "Teich"forellen bezeichnet :?

LG Berndt


----------



## stefan71 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einen Teich mit Naturagart bauen ?*

Hallo Josch!
Bei mir hat das so ca eine Woche gedauert, da ich die Skizzen per Mail
zu Naturagart geschickt habe.
Der Kostenvoranschlag ist nicht dabei, den mußt Du extra verlangen.
Allerdings hatte ich gehoft, nachdem ich mich für einen der Vorschläge entschieden hatte, detailierte Bauanleitungen zu bekommen.
Da muß man dann aber wieder die Arbeitsmappe bestellen für Teiche die aber nur allgemein ist und nicht für meinen Einzelfall.
Außerdem dann noch die Mappe für Filtergräben usw.
Soll wohl ganz gut sein vom hören sagen her.
Aber da muß man echt jeden noch so kleinen Teil extra löhnen.
Das wäre mir ja auch egal weil ich dachte ich krieg da ne detailierte Anleitung wie ich das "Loch" bzw. die Erdarbeiten mit Tiefenangaben zu graben habe.
 Gruß Stefan


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einen Teich mit Naturagart bauen ?*



stefan71 schrieb:


> Aber da muß man echt jeden noch so kleinen Teil extra löhnen.
> Das wäre mir ja auch egal weil ich dachte ich krieg da ne detailierte Anleitung wie ich das "Loch" bzw. die Erdarbeiten mit Tiefenangaben zu graben habe.
> Gruß Stefan



  ja,.. wieso,.. das kriegt man doch,.. ?!

welche Anleitungen hast du denn alle vorab bestellt ??


----------



## Annett (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einen Teich mit Naturagart bauen ?*

Hallo Stefan.

Hast Du schon mal einen Blick in unsere Fachbeiträge (speziell die von StefanS) geworfen?

Inhaltlich lehnen sich diese stark an das NG-Prinzip an, da der Autor nach diesem Prinzip baute. Allerdings hatte StefanS keinen Filtergraben, sondern nur einen Ufergraben.


----------



## martin karstens (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einen Teich mit Naturagart bauen ?*

Flies reicht auch ein 300er, wenn Du keine Steine oder Wurzeln hast. Solch Flies kannst Du für deutlich unter 2€/m2 bekommen. Beim Preisvergleich auf die Transportkosten achten!!! Bin mit dem 300er Flies bei mir gut gefahren. (siehe Bilder in meiner Galerie).


----------



## Darkmen (6. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen 
Hat hier vielleicht jemand die Masse der rohranschlüsse des Saugsammlers von NG?
Möchte diese Woche  die Dammdurchführung machen und kann nicht warten bis das Teil geliefert wird. Danke
Gruss Philipp


----------



## breidi (7. Mai 2021)

Grundfläche: 40 x 60 cm; Höhe: 63 cm; 

Google is your friend


----------



## PeBo (7. Mai 2021)

breidi schrieb:


> Grundfläche: 40 x 60 cm; Höhe: 63 cm;
> 
> Google is your friend


Hallo Breidi, die Frage bezog sich auf die Rohranschlüsse. Kann dies „your friend“ auch beantworten?


----------



## breidi (7. Mai 2021)

Sie brauchen zusätzlich einen der folgenden Anschlüsse (siehe Zubehör):


Wichtig: Messen Sie bitte den Innen -Durchmesser Ihres Schlauches.
Teichfilter-Anschluss 1 Zoll ≙ ca. 25 mm (Art. 35105)
Teichfilter-Anschluss 1 1/4 Zoll ≙ ca. 32 mm (Art. 35104)
Teichfilter-Anschluss 1 1/2 Zoll ≙ ca. 38 mm (Art. 35103)
Teichfilter-Anschluss 2 Zoll ≙ ca. 50 mm (Art. 35102)
NaturaGart Shop | NaturaGart-Standard-Filter | online kaufen


----------



## Darkmen (7. Mai 2021)

Danke, aber die Frage bezog sich auf die SAUGSAMMLER Anschlüsse und nicht auf den Teichfilter.


----------



## Rhz69 (7. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
Um ganz sicher zu gehen, würde ich bei Naturagart anrufen, Samstag morgen erreichst du da eventuell jemanden. Ich hab in meinen Unterlagen geschaut, eine Zeichnung mit allen Massen habe ich nicht vom Saugsammler.
Ich nehme an du brauchst den Anschluss zum Filtergraben und nicht die Seite zur Sedimentfalle oder Skimmer?

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Darkmen (7. Mai 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger
Nein, ich brauch die Seite zur Sedimentfalle und zum Skimmer. Da ich nächste Woche die Dammdurchführung vom FT zum FG.
Wie tief unter dem Teichwasserspiegel habt ihr eure Dammdurchführung gemacht 

Gruss Philipp


----------



## Rhz69 (7. Mai 2021)

Hallo Phillip,

In dem Saugsammler sind auf der Teichseite 3 Löcher mit 50 mm Durchmesser. Man kann da Anschlüsse draufschrauben für 3 und 2 Zoll Schläuche. Ich habe den hohen Kasten mit 62 cm, er sollte 2 cm über dem Teichwasserspiegel sein.
Der ist natürlich eingebaut bei mir und voll Wasser, auf den Millimeter messen wird schwierig.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Darkmen (7. Mai 2021)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Wieso über dem Wasserspiegel??
Dann kann ich den gar nicht vergraben, das man ihn nicht sieht. Dann müsste ich ja den Dammdurchbruch praktisch auf Teichwasserspiegel machen. Ich glaube jetzt habe ich einen Knoten. 
Bin davon ausgegangen das ich den Saugsammler (62cm) im FG versenke und dann mit dem Teich verbinden.
Gruss Philipp


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Mai 2021)

Hier redet  der eine am anderen vorbei!

Der Deckel des Saugsammlers soll ca. 2 cm über den späteren Wasserstand ragen.  Den Dammdurchbruch würde ich an dieser Stelle 70 cm tief anlegen.

Der Saugsammler wird dann auf einer Beton oder Mörtelschicht der endgültigen Höhe angepasst. Das Loch durch die Trennfolie habe ich erst danach ausgeschnitten.

PS. Eine Maßzeichnung des Saugsammlers gibt es nicht von NG


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Mai 2021)

Darkmen schrieb:


> Bin davon ausgegangen das ich den Saugsammler (62cm) im FG versenke und dann mit dem Teich verbinden.
> Gruss Philipp



Der Saugsammler kommt nicht auf die Filtergraben Seite sondern auf die Schwimmteichseite. Der 110er Rohrstutzen wird dann mit einem Folienflansch durch die Trennfolie in den FG geführt.

Schwimmteich Seite
  

Filtergraben Seite


----------



## Darkmen (8. Mai 2021)

Danke vielmals für die informative Angaben 
Gruss Philipp


----------



## Rhz69 (8. Mai 2021)

Hallo Phillip,
Jetzt wollen wir aber auch wissen, was du gemacht hat. Ein Foto wäre nett.

Morgen Abend reicht auch.

Viel Spass beim Teichbau

Rüdiger


----------



## Darkmen (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger
Da wir den ganzen Garten neugestalten, bin ich leider nicht dazu gekommen ein Bild hochzuladen.
Das ist ist der aktuelle Stand meines FT. Auf der rechten Seite im Bild möchte ich bis zur unteren linken Ecke einen FT anlegen. Das ist der Plan 
Kann mir jemand von den Erfahrenen hier sagen, wie ich den am besten anlege: also Breite, Tiefe, Abstufungen ect.
Bin euch für jede Hilfe dankbar, da ich im Moment (durch den Gartenumbau bedingt) sehr wenig Zeit habe mich durch das halbe IE zu lesen.
Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe
Gruss Philipp


----------



## Darkmen (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen
Wie tief ist euer FG? Durchgehend gleiche tiefe oder abgestuft,
Habe mir überlegt meinen FG 2 m breit und 70 cm tief (durchgehend) zu machen.
Was meint Ihr dazu?

Danke und Gruss Philipp


----------



## Rhz69 (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo Phillipp,
Hast du dir eigentlich die Beschreibung von Naturagart besorgt, wenn du so bauen willst? So teuer sind die nicht. Man kann das dann ja noch abändern und optimieren. Ich finde das auch fair, wenn man NG Know how nutzt, wenigstens die paar Euro da zu lassen. So häppchenweise das know how holen führt wahrscheinlich zu einem schlecht gebauten NG Teich und nicht zu einem verbesserten.
Mein Filtergraben ist gestuft. @samorai hat auf so einen FG wie du möchtest umgestellt, dann aber eine Zwischenebene eingezogen und dort die Pflanzen draufgesetzt.

Die Stufung hat den Vorteil Platz für verschieden Pflanzenansprüche zu haben.
Die Idee sind Unterwasserpflanzen für die gelösten Nährstoffe und horstbildende, um Nährstoffe aus dem Sediment zu holen. Für die horstbildenden sind 70 cm zu tief.
Die Breite muss so sein, dass die Strömung langsamer wird, damit sich Sediment absetzen kann. 2 bis 3 m. Bei deiner Tiefe kann sollten 2 m OK sein.

Viel Erfolg beim Bauen
Rüdiger


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Juni 2021)

Darkmen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Wie tief ist euer FG? Durchgehend gleiche tiefe oder abgestuft,
> Habe mir überlegt meinen FG 2 m breit und 70 cm tief (durchgehend) zu machen.
> Was meint Ihr dazu?
> ...



Das würde ich auf keinen Fall machen, unterschiedliche Wasserpflanzen brauchen unterschiedliche Wassertiefen.

von -5 cm bis - 70 cm kann man da alles gebrauchen. Naturagart gibt in ihren Teichbauunterlagen doch die Tiefen vor.


----------



## samorai (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo Stefan!
Ich denke etwas besseres gibt es nicht in Sachen Regeneration Teich / Filter Graben.
Bei den zwei Stufen, von unten angestroemt und oben ist der Überlauf zum Teich.
Die Bretter (__ Douglasie, Lerche) wie auf einer Terrasse mit 1 bis 1,5 cm Abstand verlegen und ca 30 cm tief ab Wasserkante. 
Dann stellst entweder Korb an Korb oder pflanzt frei in Lava Gestein. 
Das Sediment wird sich unten absetzen und die gelösten Nährstoffe werden deine Pflanzen aufnehmen. 
Für die Reinigung kann man 40 ger HT-ROHRE senkrecht durch das Holz einsetzen und etwas kaschieren wo man einen Schlammsauger oder Nass Sauger anschließen kann. 
Mit diesem System hast du keinerlei Probleme in Sachen Verdreckung der Pflanzen oder nach 5-10 Jahren alles verschlammte raus zu holen. 

@Opa Graskop habe ich es auch empfohlen bzw er hat es nach gebaut und ist scheinbar sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Opa Graskop (17. Juni 2021)

Jo, ist er!


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Juni 2021)

Kleiner Nachtrag.
Ich bin seit 12 Tagen nicht zu Haus und hab demzufolge auch nirgens Hand angelegt.
Stieftochter hat gerade n paar Fotos geschickt.
  
  
Ihr seht, trotz der hohen Temps glasklares Wasser.

Und die Pflanzen im Filterteich gedeihen auch immer besser.
  
Gruß aus Franken!
Silvio


----------



## Darkmen (19. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen
Vielen Dank für eure Inputs.
Das Material habe ich alles von NG, nur den Plan habe ich nicht. Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich gedacht ich könnte von euch Profis die Tipps kriegen,  was ja auch der Fall ist. Jetzt habe ich den Bagger da und muss heute den FG ausgeben. Daher meine Frage nach den verschiedenen Stufen. Kann mir jemand von euch die verschiedenen Tiefen angeben.
Meine Masse für den FG sind : 24 m x 2m.
Ich weiss nicht wo ich mit den Abstufungen anfangen soll. Also z.b. am Anfang vom FG 70 cm x 2 m  usw.
Danke für eure Hilfe 
Gruss Philipp


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Juni 2021)

Ich würde  -20 cm, -40 cm und -70 cm von außen nach innen anlegen. Die Stufen max 30 cm breit, dann bleibt in der Mitte noch eine 70 cm Rinne die breit genug für Seerose, und andere Wasserpflanzen die es gerne etwas tiefer haben.

Der Wasserstand im FG wird je nach Pumpengröße und Rohrleitungswiderständen tiefer als im Hauptteich sein. Das sollte man beim anlegen der Stufen beachten. 3 - 5 cm

Bei 20 m Länge des FG wird sich bei dichtem Bewuchs auch eine Höhendifferenz des Wasserspiegels zwischen Ein - und Auslauf ergeben, das können 2 - 3 cm sein.


----------



## Darkmen (20. Juni 2021)

Danke Roland für Deine Hilfe

Würdest Du den FG mit Folie auskleiden oder mit Mörtel?
schönen Sonntag noch

Gruss Philipp


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Juni 2021)

Erst Vlies, dann Folie, dann Verbundmatte dann Mörtel. Den FG würde ich auf jeden Fall vermörteln, denn da muss man öfter mal rein und auch mal hartnäckige Wurzeln entfernen.


----------

